# new hunting contest comments thread



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

no offense, but dude, why did you bump this? its new as of today and is at the top


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> no offense, but dude, why did you bump this? its new as of today and is at the top


ditto.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shouldnt ***** be considered peadators seems I mean they like get into turkey nests and what not


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Shouldnt ***** be considered peadators seems I mean they like get into turkey nests and what not


i think we are going with no back yard animals.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Badgers are considered predators arn't they. Along with coyote and fox.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yotes and foxes with count, I think foxes have season tho, dont they? and I am not sure bout badgers


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Foxes have seasons. I think it goes along with trapping season for them, In nebraska Coyotes, Fox, and badger are considered predators, and there might be a few other predators in other states. I think predators like mountain lions or something should be worth more points because they would be harder to hunt than a coyote.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Why no birds or rabbits?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Why no birds or rabbits?


Because people were shooting them illegally and out of season and then just throwing them away. The only reason people were killing them was so they could get points on the last contest. Were done with that and on to big game hunting because you can't just go out in your back yard and kill them just for points. You actually have to go out and hunt them.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

because people like Bowhunter 11, that can shoot like 10 birds a day doesnt blow out this contest like he did last one (no offence, but you destroyed the competition lol)( I am not saying you ruined the contest, just saying you killed a lot of birds)


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i think we are going with no back yard animals.


Dang it!!! I guess that emlimnates the deer, coyotes, foxes, and hogs that come up by my house all the time!!


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

he means birds, rabbits, crap like that!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Dang it!!! I guess that emlimnates the deer, coyotes, foxes, and hogs that come up by my house all the time!!


yeah AR. for normal backyards like mine.. :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hogs should be the same score as deer are since they are actually hard to hunt w/ a bow since they have a good nose.
I think people can kill anything other than birds (not including turkeys) and maybe squirrels all depeding if they are messing something up.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry, didnt see that hogs wre the same as deer as far as points, jusy thought it would be more than 3 points.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the idea of no rabbits and squirrels. maybe we could do like 1 squirrel and 1 rabbit a week...? but the MUST be in season.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

and only 1 point per squirrel or rabbit.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Or 5 for the whole tourney


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

or just no small game at all


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just put that suggestion up for people who dont do a lot of hunting, or do not have much success so they can at lease help out there team.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I like that idea. Im not sure if Ill be able to hunt deer or javelina this year(couldnt do it last year either) so the only animals I can hunt currently are coyotes(I can hunt them year round)


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> or just no small game at all


x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> x2 :thumbs_up


X3:thumbs_up


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

i think we will stick to no small game at all, it doesnt take much actual hunting skill, sure u have to be able to hit them, but all you have to do is walk around and shoot at as 

many as you can find, and to me, thats not hunting. As far as the hogs thing goes, they are worth 3 points because i know of guys that can get 5 or 6 hogs a day and if we 

make hogs worth 15 points, those people will have an unfair advantage over people that dont have hogs in their hunting areas. Also no backyard animals....these include 

squirrels, rabbits, raccoons, opposums, badger, etc. I know some of you will argue the badgers thing but its not worth it to argue because they would be only worth 1/2 a 

point anyways. I am trying to stick to animals that offer a challenge, and if kids get good at hunting these animals, it will make the next generation of adult hunters a whole 

lot better and a whole lot more successful :wink: ,

Kyle


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

******IMPORTANT******

If you are thinking about signing up but dont want to because you think this contest will turn out like the others, dont worry about it. If there are any problems with people starting something that could cause this contest to fail, they will automatically be taken out of the contest, no questions asked. Also if you join and are having a problem with too much bickering or arguing, PM me and either me or outdoorsman3 will investigate this and the people will be punished. If we find that you were telling the truth, the person you report will be taken out of the contest and/or their team will receive a point reduction. I have changed lots of rules already to keep this a fun and exciting contest for everyone involved. So please, get involved in this. The point of this contest isnt necessarily to see who is the best hunter, but it is to help those who struggle with hunting to get better and better. The competition will push these kids having trouble to get out in the woods more often and do more hunting. *WE* are the next generation of hunters, so lets make it the best generation ever!!!


----------

